# Pre-made Raw



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

I am looking for raw diet safety information. When I switched from kibble to raw, I have noticed my dog's poop got a lot firmer. So I definitely think that's a good sigh. However, I am a little bit concerned with the safety of feeding pre-made raw. What do you think?

Are there good sites to learn about the pros and cons of feeding pre-made raw?

Thank you so much!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I like Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw food for dogs. You can read more about their safety here.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 9 2010, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871585


> I like Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw food for dogs. You can read more about their safety here.[/B]


Thank you for the link. I will take a look. I have fed my dog nature's variety, primal, and i am feeding her stella and chewy right now. but for some reason it is giving her soggy poop! :shocked: she's been eating the stella and chewy brand for two weeks now, but still have soggy poop. :bysmilie:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi! i feed remy S&C freeze dried raw mixed with kibbles and he loves it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 9 2010, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871594


> hi! i feed remy S&C freeze dried raw mixed with kibbles and he loves it.[/B]



Ditto - S&C with kibble. Bonnie loves it and her poop is nice and firm. She's been on it for years.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Stella and Chewy's is a great brand because of the food safety measures that they take however a dogs digestive system is designed to handle pathogens found in raw food so you really don't need to worry about the food safety aspect unless your concern is more for the humans in your household.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Whenever my dogs get runny poops from feeding raw...its usually a sign they need more calcium. I also feed Stella and chewys but I also give them raw chicken necks for the calcium in the bone.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Jan 10 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871921


> Whenever my dogs get runny poops from feeding raw...its usually a sign they need more calcium. I also feed Stella and chewys but I also give them raw chicken necks for the calcium in the bone.[/B]


thank you for the tip. are there other good natural sources of calcium? maybe egg shells?


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 10 2010, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871742


> Stella and Chewy's is a great brand because of the food safety measures that they take however a dogs digestive system is designed to handle pathogens found in raw food so you really don't need to worry about the food safety aspect unless your concern is more for the humans in your household.[/B]


what i am worried about is the safety of the meats used. i know that stella and chewy and other pre-made raw companies use organic vegetables, but they do not use organic meats. most factory farm animals are fed a very unhealthy and unnatural diet which is very bad for them and it is also bad for our dogs to eat those meats. that is why i am thinking maybe starting home cooking instead of feeding pre-made raw.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

As far as safety, I would think getting the meat yourself or getting some that's been freeze dried would be the safest. I've read you can soak the meat in solutions of peroxide or grape seed oil to help with bacteria, and I think freeze drying kills the bacteria. Not entirely certain but the companies could tell you about that. 
As far as the meat quality, you mentioned Primal and Nature's Variety, and they both use quality hormone/antibiotic free meats. Another company I've seen is called Aunt Jeni's, and they make a frozen raw as well with quality meats. Although it looks like you'd have to add a vitamin supp. to it. Site


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 10 2010, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871954


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 10 2010, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871742





> Stella and Chewy's is a great brand because of the food safety measures that they take however a dogs digestive system is designed to handle pathogens found in raw food so you really don't need to worry about the food safety aspect unless your concern is more for the humans in your household.[/B]


what i am worried about is the safety of the meats used. i know that stella and chewy and other pre-made raw companies use organic vegetables, but they do not use organic meats. most factory farm animals are fed a very unhealthy and unnatural diet which is very bad for them and it is also bad for our dogs to eat those meats. that is why i am thinking maybe starting home cooking instead of feeding pre-made raw.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Organic meats can be very expensive which is why most companies don't use them exclusively - the cost of the would get prohibitive. 

Raw is supposed to be the best way to go so if you are worried about the quality of the meat you can always use a pre-mix like Dr. Harvey's or Sojo's or Honest Kitchen and mix the raw meat in yourself. Any processing of food begins the breakdown of nutrients which is why raw is better so if your dogs tolerated it well you should try to stick with it. There are also many recipes available for homemade raw food but that's quite a commitment. You could also look into following the BARF diet which is feedig whole raw foods and bones to get all the benefits. 

The important thing to remember is that whatever you feed you want to make sure that it is nutritionally appropriate for your dog. You will want to follow proven nutritional recipes for making your homemade diet or use a premix whether it's raw or cooked. 

I'm sure you will find the best food for your pup as you are askingall the right questions. Good luck!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 10 2010, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871971


> As far as safety, I would think getting the meat yourself or getting some that's been freeze dried would be the safest. I've read you can soak the meat in solutions of peroxide or grape seed oil to help with bacteria, and I think freeze drying kills the bacteria. Not entirely certain but the companies could tell you about that.
> As far as the meat quality, you mentioned Primal and Nature's Variety, and they both use quality hormone/antibiotic free meats. Another company I've seen is called Aunt Jeni's, and they make a frozen raw as well with quality meats. Although it looks like you'd have to add a vitamin supp. to it. Site[/B]



Stella and Chewy's uses Hydrostatic pressure to kill the pathogens.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 10 2010, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871971


> As far as safety, I would think getting the meat yourself or getting some that's been freeze dried would be the safest. I've read you can soak the meat in solutions of peroxide or grape seed oil to help with bacteria, and I think freeze drying kills the bacteria. Not entirely certain but the companies could tell you about that.
> As far as the meat quality, you mentioned Primal and Nature's Variety, and they both use quality hormone/antibiotic free meats. Another company I've seen is called Aunt Jeni's, and they make a frozen raw as well with quality meats. Although it looks like you'd have to add a vitamin supp. to it. Site[/B]


thank you for the suggestion. i have never heard about aunt jeni's before, i will have to check it out. not sure if they sell it at stores near me or not. would definitely be nice to have another option of pre-made raw.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 10 2010, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871976


> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 10 2010, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871954





> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 10 2010, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871742





> Stella and Chewy's is a great brand because of the food safety measures that they take however a dogs digestive system is designed to handle pathogens found in raw food so you really don't need to worry about the food safety aspect unless your concern is more for the humans in your household.[/B]


what i am worried about is the safety of the meats used. i know that stella and chewy and other pre-made raw companies use organic vegetables, but they do not use organic meats. most factory farm animals are fed a very unhealthy and unnatural diet which is very bad for them and it is also bad for our dogs to eat those meats. that is why i am thinking maybe starting home cooking instead of feeding pre-made raw.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Organic meats can be very expensive which is why most companies don't use them exclusively - the cost of the would get prohibitive. 

Raw is supposed to be the best way to go so if you are worried about the quality of the meat you can always use a pre-mix like Dr. Harvey's or Sojo's or Honest Kitchen and mix the raw meat in yourself. Any processing of food begins the breakdown of nutrients which is why raw is better so if your dogs tolerated it well you should try to stick with it. There are also many recipes available for homemade raw food but that's quite a commitment. You could also look into following the BARF diet which is feedig whole raw foods and bones to get all the benefits. 

The important thing to remember is that whatever you feed you want to make sure that it is nutritionally appropriate for your dog. You will want to follow proven nutritional recipes for making your homemade diet or use a premix whether it's raw or cooked. 

I'm sure you will find the best food for your pup as you are askingall the right questions. Good luck!
[/B][/QUOTE]

thank you so much for the info.! 

i know that organic meats can be too expensive. but it would be so wonderful if that was an option. i know that nature's variety carries organic chicken, but i have found primal and stella and chewy to be better in terms of quality. 

i am interested in looking into making my own raw food for my dog, but it seems a bit overwhelming to me right now, and honestly, a bit intimidating. (having to deal with all the raw meat) and like you said, i would need to make sure i am following the proven nutritional recipes. that is why ideally, i would like to continue to feed the pre-made raw available in the market. since organic is really popular right now, i am hoping that these companies will jump on the ban wagon and start offering organic meats in addition to the organic vegetables they use. :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

S&C actually just came out with "fresh from the farm" line. i saw it yesterday at a boutique here in manhattan! i think it might contain higher quality protein!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

http://blog.muttropolis.com/the_muttropoli...-raw-foods.html

Stella & Chewy’s Fresh from the Farm all natural freeze-dried raw patties: Made from human-grade free-range meats, ground bones, and fresh organic vegetables and containing no preservatives, no chemical, dyes, sugar or salt


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 9 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871660


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 9 2010, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871594





> hi! i feed remy S&C freeze dried raw mixed with kibbles and he loves it.[/B]



Ditto - S&C with kibble. Bonnie loves it and her poop is nice and firm. She's been on it for years.
[/B][/QUOTE]

PArdon my ignorance but what is S &C? :huh: 

and where di you get that cute camel it is adorable!
Dee


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I recommend Paw Naturaw Frozen Raw Diet. All their meats are organic and free range. They have Chicken, Turkey, Beef, Buffalo and Elk. I give my pups Buffalo or Elk. I like it better than Stella and Chewies. When you compare patties, Paw Naturaw looks of higher quality, lots of veggie pieces and it actually looks like meat, not like paste. I used to use Nature's Variety as well but Paw Naturaw is better. It is harder to find and more expensive, it seems the good stuff always is. I get mine from Amazon in bulk, 8 bags at a time. It is shipped packed in dry ice and I have never had a problem. Nothing is too good for my babies. I use the raw dehydrated (Ziwi Peak) when we travel but at home I prefer the raw frozen. My pups get more water in their diet that way. I have used the raw frozen diet for a year now and would never go back to kibble. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Jan 11 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872295


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 9 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871660





> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 9 2010, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871594





> hi! i feed remy S&C freeze dried raw mixed with kibbles and he loves it.[/B]



Ditto - S&C with kibble. Bonnie loves it and her poop is nice and firm. She's been on it for years.
[/B][/QUOTE]

PArdon my ignorance but what is S &C? :huh: 

and where di you get that cute camel it is adorable!
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

S&C = Stella and Chewy's (pre-made raw dog/cat food)


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 11 2010, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872264


> http://blog.muttropolis.com/the_muttropoli...-raw-foods.html
> 
> Stella & Chewy’s Fresh from the Farm all natural freeze-dried raw patties: Made from human-grade free-range meats, ground bones, and fresh organic vegetables and containing no preservatives, no chemical, dyes, sugar or salt[/B]


thank you


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Jan 11 2010, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872308


> I recommend Paw Naturaw Frozen Raw Diet. All their meats are organic and free range. They have Chicken, Turkey, Beef, Buffalo and Elk. I give my pups Buffalo or Elk. I like it better than Stella and Chewies. When you compare patties, Paw Naturaw looks of higher quality, lots of veggie pieces and it actually looks like meat, not like paste. I used to use Nature's Variety as well but Paw Naturaw is better. It is harder to find and more expensive, it seems the good stuff always is. I get mine from Amazon in bulk, 8 bags at a time. It is shipped packed in dry ice and I have never had a problem. Nothing is too good for my babies. I use the raw dehydrated (Ziwi Peak) when we travel but at home I prefer the raw frozen. My pups get more water in their diet that way. I have used the raw frozen diet for a year now and would never go back to kibble. I HIGHLY recommend it.[/B]



I am SOOOOOO excited about this!!!!! thank you SO MUCH for recommending it. i can't wait to try this organic brand of pre-made raw for my doggies!!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872330


> My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.[/B]


i know most vets don't really support raw feeding. my vet said that raw feeders are a very minority group, and he didn't really comment much on it besides that. (i don't think he is too found of feeding raw either)

the concern of EColi came up before when i first started researching feeding a raw diet to my dog. but during my research, i found a piece of info. that made me more relaxed about the safety of raw as far as the EColi possibly infecting other none-furry family members. which is the fact that dogs lick their butts and there is also EColi in dogs poop. but we don't stop our doggies from kissing us just because they lick their little butts. i think i might have read somewhere that said the dogs saliva can neutralize EColi or something like that. can't remember for sure though.

how did the daughter from that family get the EColi? probably not from the dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872344


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872330





> My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.[/B]


i know most vets don't really support raw feeding. my vet said that raw feeders are a very minority group, and he didn't really comment much on it besides that. (i don't think he is too found of feeding raw either)

the concern of EColi came up before when i first started researching feeding a raw diet to my dog. but during my research, i found a piece of info. that made me more relaxed about the safety of raw as far as the EColi possibly infecting other none-furry family members. which is the fact that dogs lick their butts and there is also EColi in dogs poop. but we don't stop our doggies from kissing us just because they lick their little butts. i think i might have read somewhere that said the dogs saliva can neutralize EColi or something like that. can't remember for sure though.

how did the daughter from that family get the EColi? probably not from the dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No it was a rare meat issue. I still don't feel comfortable doing it but it's really everyone's choice. In my case, I just stopped using it and felt better safe than sorry for all of us. We do have people with toddlers who visit us often.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872483


> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872344





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872330





> My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.[/B]


i know most vets don't really support raw feeding. my vet said that raw feeders are a very minority group, and he didn't really comment much on it besides that. (i don't think he is too found of feeding raw either)

the concern of EColi came up before when i first started researching feeding a raw diet to my dog. but during my research, i found a piece of info. that made me more relaxed about the safety of raw as far as the EColi possibly infecting other none-furry family members. which is the fact that dogs lick their butts and there is also EColi in dogs poop. but we don't stop our doggies from kissing us just because they lick their little butts. i think i might have read somewhere that said the dogs saliva can neutralize EColi or something like that. can't remember for sure though.

how did the daughter from that family get the EColi? probably not from the dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No it was a rare meat issue. I still don't feel comfortable doing it but it's really everyone's choice. In my case, I just stopped using it and felt better safe than sorry for all of us. We do have people with toddlers who visit us often.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yea, i know what you mean. not everyone is comfortable feeding raw.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 13 2010, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873203


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872483





> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872344





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872330





> My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.[/B]


i know most vets don't really support raw feeding. my vet said that raw feeders are a very minority group, and he didn't really comment much on it besides that. (i don't think he is too found of feeding raw either)

the concern of EColi came up before when i first started researching feeding a raw diet to my dog. but during my research, i found a piece of info. that made me more relaxed about the safety of raw as far as the EColi possibly infecting other none-furry family members. which is the fact that dogs lick their butts and there is also EColi in dogs poop. but we don't stop our doggies from kissing us just because they lick their little butts. i think i might have read somewhere that said the dogs saliva can neutralize EColi or something like that. can't remember for sure though.

how did the daughter from that family get the EColi? probably not from the dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No it was a rare meat issue. I still don't feel comfortable doing it but it's really everyone's choice. In my case, I just stopped using it and felt better safe than sorry for all of us. We do have people with toddlers who visit us often.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yea, i know what you mean. not everyone is comfortable feeding raw.
[/B][/QUOTE]
People without a science background often don't realize that E. coli is in everyone's poop. Toddlers are covered in it because they haven't learned not to scratch/play with their privates yet. So everyone/everything they touch can also be "infected". It is simply impossible to watch your child every second. And bathing every hour is not on option. Our intact skin is an excellent protection against bad bacteria. And washing those little hands that the wee ones like to put in their mouths often is also a good idea. But remember, bacteria are EVERYWHERE. Only certain STRAINS of E. coli are dangerous and you have to ingest a certain amount for it to have a negative impact. So unless the kids are eating poop the likely hood of a child getting sick from a dog is practically nonexistant. The cases of illness from bad E. coli are from EATING poorly cooked hamburger or the like. I'm shocked at the ignorance shown by the previous vet mentioned. Sounds like someone is not keeping up with their professional journals and/or using scientific reasoning.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Jan 14 2010, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873692


> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 13 2010, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873203





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872483





> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872344





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872330





> My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.[/B]


i know most vets don't really support raw feeding. my vet said that raw feeders are a very minority group, and he didn't really comment much on it besides that. (i don't think he is too found of feeding raw either)

the concern of EColi came up before when i first started researching feeding a raw diet to my dog. but during my research, i found a piece of info. that made me more relaxed about the safety of raw as far as the EColi possibly infecting other none-furry family members. which is the fact that dogs lick their butts and there is also EColi in dogs poop. but we don't stop our doggies from kissing us just because they lick their little butts. i think i might have read somewhere that said the dogs saliva can neutralize EColi or something like that. can't remember for sure though.

how did the daughter from that family get the EColi? probably not from the dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No it was a rare meat issue. I still don't feel comfortable doing it but it's really everyone's choice. In my case, I just stopped using it and felt better safe than sorry for all of us. We do have people with toddlers who visit us often.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yea, i know what you mean. not everyone is comfortable feeding raw.
[/B][/QUOTE]
People without a science background often don't realize that E. coli is in everyone's poop. Toddlers are covered in it because they haven't learned not to scratch/play with their privates yet. So everyone/everything they touch can also be "infected". It is simply impossible to watch your child every second. And bathing every hour is not on option. Our intact skin is an excellent protection against bad bacteria. And washing those little hands that the wee ones like to put in their mouths often is also a good idea. But remember, bacteria are EVERYWHERE. Only certain STRAINS of E. coli are dangerous and you have to ingest a certain amount for it to have a negative impact. So unless the kids are eating poop the likely hood of a child getting sick from a dog is practically nonexistant. The cases of illness from bad E. coli are from EATING poorly cooked hamburger or the like. I'm shocked at the ignorance shown by the previous vet mentioned. Sounds like someone is not keeping up with their professional journals and/or using scientific reasoning.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm excited to try the Paw Naturaw, I like the fact that the meat ingredients are also organic. My dogs are in coat and PIGS when they eat, though, so I do prefer the freeze dried or dehydrated instead of the frozen/defrosted raw.....


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 15 2010, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873886


> QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Jan 14 2010, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873692





> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 13 2010, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873203





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872483





> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 11 2010, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872344





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872330





> My vet really wasn't in favor of me giving Tyler raw (I had bought Stella and Chewy's). She had shown me an article in a vet publication about it and felt that it wasn't the best thing for dogs since it's been a long time that they've been domesticated and are not used to raw and what scared me most was when she said "Okay, so your dog eats the raw food. Then he licks you. Then he puts his little furry face on your couch or bed and those particles are on there. You're exposing your family to EColi or other pathogens." That kind of did it for me since I know a family whose daughter almost died from EColi. So we're going with a well balanced, really good dog food...Wellness and he's great. JMHO.[/B]


i know most vets don't really support raw feeding. my vet said that raw feeders are a very minority group, and he didn't really comment much on it besides that. (i don't think he is too found of feeding raw either)

the concern of EColi came up before when i first started researching feeding a raw diet to my dog. but during my research, i found a piece of info. that made me more relaxed about the safety of raw as far as the EColi possibly infecting other none-furry family members. which is the fact that dogs lick their butts and there is also EColi in dogs poop. but we don't stop our doggies from kissing us just because they lick their little butts. i think i might have read somewhere that said the dogs saliva can neutralize EColi or something like that. can't remember for sure though.

how did the daughter from that family get the EColi? probably not from the dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No it was a rare meat issue. I still don't feel comfortable doing it but it's really everyone's choice. In my case, I just stopped using it and felt better safe than sorry for all of us. We do have people with toddlers who visit us often.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yea, i know what you mean. not everyone is comfortable feeding raw.
[/B][/QUOTE]
People without a science background often don't realize that E. coli is in everyone's poop. Toddlers are covered in it because they haven't learned not to scratch/play with their privates yet. So everyone/everything they touch can also be "infected". It is simply impossible to watch your child every second. And bathing every hour is not on option. Our intact skin is an excellent protection against bad bacteria. And washing those little hands that the wee ones like to put in their mouths often is also a good idea. But remember, bacteria are EVERYWHERE. Only certain STRAINS of E. coli are dangerous and you have to ingest a certain amount for it to have a negative impact. So unless the kids are eating poop the likely hood of a child getting sick from a dog is practically nonexistant. The cases of illness from bad E. coli are from EATING poorly cooked hamburger or the like. I'm shocked at the ignorance shown by the previous vet mentioned. Sounds like someone is not keeping up with their professional journals and/or using scientific reasoning.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm excited to try the Paw Naturaw, I like the fact that the meat ingredients are also organic. My dogs are in coat and PIGS when they eat, though, so I do prefer the freeze dried or dehydrated instead of the frozen/defrosted raw.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

i am so excited to try paw naturaw too! i think it's so important to get the organic meats since they are eating it raw. i am going to try to get the frozen kind i think, i know it's messy, but doesn't it retain more nutrient then the freeze-dried ones? seems like the freeze drying process would destroy some nutrients? i think you might need to supplement their diet if you feed the freeze dried raw. does anyone know?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm not sure - the dehydration is done at temps below 120, so they claim that retains nutrients but not sure about freeze dried. the stella and chewy's website might have more info since they also have a freeze dried product.


----------

